
Assembling the history of Unix - k4rtik
https://lwn.net/Articles/725297/
======
jandrese
Interesting that the version of Unix for the PDP-7 is 4k words long (about 9kB
on a modern machine!), but the base model PDP-7 only shipped with 4k words of
memory.

Also amazing that they got a whole Unix like system crammed into just 9kB.
/bin/cat on my machine is 47,904 bytes long.

